# VIDEO: Springfield 1903 - World War II Style!



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, thought I'd share this closer look at a Remington 1903A3 Word War II bolt action.

As far as I can tell the receiver was made in late 1942 and the barrel if from July 1944, most of the stock appears to be original, with the top forend wood being replacement at armory? Or by a later owner?

Wish this rifle could talk, I'm sure it would have some interesting stories to tell. My hunch is that the barrel was swapped out at the armory when it was turned in, during WWII for rebuild. The corrosive .30-06 used at the time was a barrell killer, particularly in the Pacific theater where routine maintenance was not the best and the high humidity made the corrosive salts in the primer even more of a problem.

Firing this thing is an experience. The felt recoil is powerful and I have to say I do not "enjoy" shooting it more than about twenty times or so and for whatever reason this thing is so darn loud. I'm saying this in comparison to shooting my M1 Garands.

Any of you have a 1903A3?

*Here's a link to the video.*


----------

